# .  (, , , )

## Wallstreet

,  15%

.    ,        ( ).

   ,       .
1.            ,       .

     ?      .

2.           ?  .    ?

3.      .      ,        ,       ?

4.              .? 
    ,  ?

5.          ?

----------


## .

1. ,  -      
2.    ,      :Smilie:             ,   
3.        ,  
4. 
5.      ,      .

----------


## Wallstreet

> 1. ,  -


  ?
 ,         .


    ?    ,           ?





> 2.    ,                 ,


       ?  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   (  )



> ?    ,           ?


  .   ?



> ?  ?


 .

----------


## jokonda

,    ,      


	         ,        .         ,            -   ,   ,    .      ,         (.2 .11  ).
	               .
	 ,           :
	-     (     );
	-            ;
	-         .

	 .1 .83   ,      ,                    ,         .                    .
                           .116  :
 -  5 000  (         90 ), 
-   10 000  (        90 ).
                        ,     . 117  :  
-   10%  ,             ,    
      20 000 ;
-   20%  ,          90 .
                       ,   ,         .15.3      ,     30  2001 . N 195-      1  2002 .,    :
-     5  30  -    ;
-   20  30  -        .

            .23                   .
            ,  .19      -  ,       (.11  ).
                   21.11.96 . 129- "  ",         .  , .8  4/99 "  " ,     ,          .
           ,   (      ),      ,       ,            ,    .
  (),

----------


## Wallstreet

> (  )
> .


  ,       .
,       .
    ,            .

     ,   .




> .   ?.


  ,      . ,  ,   .





> .


! !


,    -      .

----------


## mvf

> 


  ?   ""?



> 


 ()  /    .

----------


## Wallstreet

,  .      ,

----------


## mvf

- ?

----------


## Wallstreet

> - ?

----------


## mvf

,    .       .

----------


## Wallstreet

?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Wallstreet

> ,    .       .


    .         ,  . ,      .   - .   .

    ,   ..

----------

> ?


        ))

----------

